# If A Current Is Passed Through A Spring It ?



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

a)gets compressed
b)expand
c)oscillates
d)remains same


----------



## Blazing Moon (Aug 8, 2015)

a)compressed

When current will be passed the spring will act as a Solenoid. Each turn behaving as a magnet will attract adjacent turns and as a result spring will get compressed.


----------

